# breeding



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

is it possible to breed P, Nattereri in a 55 gallon?? i read about it on someone elses documents. dont tell me to get a bigger tank cuz i cant and i gotta deal with what i got







i read about StyfeMp who was breading 2 pairs of P. Nattereri in a 55 gallon! so...?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

It can be a breeder tank but the other one has to be in a bigger tank.

The pair will get more aggressive whill breeding so they need there own space. The baby's you got are 1.5" right? If so, then you have a while till they can breed.

Sorry for saying what you didnt want to hear but if you dont plan to upgrade tanks then plan to sell or trade your fish


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Golden Pygo said:


> It can be a breeder tank but the other one has to be in a bigger tank.
> 
> The pair will get more aggressive whill breeding so they need there own space. The baby's you got are 1.5" right? If so, then you have a while till they can breed.
> 
> Sorry for saying what you didnt want to hear but if you dont plan to upgrade tanks then plan to sell or trade your fish


why is my tank too small they have enough room to turn around its 12" wide... they're fine till 10"....... i dont 2 water changes a week.
also i have another 20gallon i can use for the extra fish during breeding, for temp since i just want one bacth of eggs to experiance it


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Parsa said:


> It can be a breeder tank but the other one has to be in a bigger tank.
> 
> The pair will get more aggressive whill breeding so they need there own space. The baby's you got are 1.5" right? If so, then you have a while till they can breed.
> 
> Sorry for saying what you didnt want to hear but if you dont plan to upgrade tanks then plan to sell or trade your fish


why is my tank too small they have enough room to turn around its 12" wide... they're fine till 10"....... i dont 2 water changes a week.
[/quote]
Yeah they are fine till 10" but a breeding pair need there own tank. They wont be able to breed till like 6" or so and its not that likely that they will breed at all

It seems like your taking good care of your fish


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

were moving next summer and by the time we buy our house and then finally move in to it and settle in so like next november basicaly ill be able to get a 90g or more. but i really hope they breed before then


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Like it states above there is a good chance your RBP wont even breed. Dont get your hopes up, but I do wish you the best of luck.


----------

